# website is done...lets review it and make changes..help..



## richmondpainting

www.callrichmondpainting.com

I already have a good list of changes but lets see what you guys think and can find........


----------



## Blakelpd5

Your time is valuable, so we won't waste it with high- pressuring sales tactics, gimmicks, hidden fees or unnecessary upgrades or improvements.

I love this line!


This is confusing to me the first time I read it:

Depending on the job size and paint type chosen, materials are not included 

Minimum of three (3) 12x12 rooms with 8’ ceilings.


I would just simply put Materials not included.
I get the minimum of 3 rooms, but the way that is written makes me think your room size is a mimimum of 12x12x8. Common sense tells me you'd happily paint a smaller room, but that's not how I read it.


----------



## aaron61

looks familiar?


----------



## richmondpainting

lol.... all i said was i liked the site they did for you.....lol


----------



## ROOMINADAY

*****

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## workin'man

Some of the verbage makes it sound like you sub it out (our painting contractors) I like to use I and We. If you build your publics perseption to think you are better than everyone you now must deliver. Being the best is a tough lable to maintain. Sounds a bit egotisticle you may want to tone it down. I personally dont like painting contractors that "know it !all".
I am new to PT and I will intro myself soon. I am waiting to finish my new wesite so I would value your honest opinion myself. 
Looks very nice!


----------



## richmondpainting

well... i definetely dont sub my jobs out...i have actually subbed myself in the past... I also did not write the text myself... i dont want to sound like i sub my work but iam going after big, experienced, exspensive, high end and corporate. I have no intensions of being small.. i will take as many jobs as possible and hire more ass needed. As of now i run 7-12 guy 9 months out of the year and now im going after commercial and industrial work...so it can only get bigger and better from here... i want an image and legacy not a "job"but im glad i came of right.......


----------



## Paradigmzz

richmondpainting said:


> well... i definetely dont sub my jobs out...i have actually subbed myself in the past... I also did not write the text myself... i dont want to sound like i sub my work but iam going after big, experienced, exspensive, high end and corporate. I have no intensions of being small.. i will take as many jobs as possible and hire more ass needed. As of now i run 7-12 guy 9 months out of the year and now im going after commercial and industrial work...so it can only get bigger and better from here... i want an image and legacy not a "job"but im glad i came of right.......


7-12 guys is huge. Dont kid yourself. I would simply say material not included. on a 299 makeover you have three different types of paint and most likely 4 gallons purchased minimum. Thats 120 ish. you are paying labor out of 180. It's do-able, just seems tight, considering this clientel is only interested in this deal and not likely to add on. keep the 120 in your margin and it is a whole lot kore realistic.


----------



## richmondpainting

we dont do much interior... mostly big cedar sided exteriors...one day houses with 7-8 guys


----------



## richmondpainting

but your paint prices seem kind high... i pay like $12-$17 fo rpro mar 200 but like i said i stay away from interior...theres no money in it.... thats why im trying to break into commercial


----------



## vividpainting

It looks good. you have a nice photo gallery as well.


----------



## richmondpainting

lol...actually there redoing all the photos....i dont like them...nothing is relevant.....


----------



## vividpainting

Sure it is. A common mistake are people with no pictures of there work, and no testimonials. again good job.


----------



## richmondpainting

if you look at the industrial section...exterior...it show a guy painting a house...lol should be a guy spraying a warehouse in a boom...


----------



## vividpainting

I agree


----------



## premierpainter

Paradigmzz said:


> 7-12 guys is huge. Dont kid yourself. .


Huge?


----------



## Dave Mac

premierpainter said:


> Huge?


 
Kev that makes you super duper huge :jester::thumbsup:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

richmondpainting said:


> but your paint prices seem kind high... i pay like $12-$17 fo rpro mar 200 but like i said i stay away from interior...theres no money in it.... thats why im trying to break into commercial


Wow!!! That's a good price here you pay close to 25-30 a gallon for pro mar 200 egg... We use the Ultra Spec line from BM much better paint hands down plus SW here sucks . The store has no real manger or qualified help.


----------



## richmondpainting

yeaa... i heard its more exspensive... In Illinois i know its more exspensive.... i heard it has to do with voc requirements... we dont have any illinois does... i dont know how true that is though


----------



## richmondpainting

there still not done editing the site yet and my other site will be tranfered soon...but the leads are awesome....ive done more interior bids in the month of febuary then ive ever done in a winter month in 8 years..... cant wait till exterior season starts...i can only imagine the leads i will get then.... the seo is doing awesome too......


----------



## Painter-Aaron

I gotta say I like your lawn sign.. Elect Richmond painting. I would remember that one for sure.


----------



## Paradigmzz

richmondpainting said:


> but your paint prices seem kind high... i pay like $12-$17 fo rpro mar 200 but like i said i stay away from interior...theres no money in it.... thats why im trying to break into commercial


You still using your Certa Pro pricing?


----------



## richmondpainting

Paradigmzz said:


> You still using your Certa Pro pricing?


Prices are great for what i do .....how did you know that ?


----------



## Paradigmzz

richmondpainting said:


> Prices are great for what i do .....how did you know that ?


if you are not a certa pro franchisee then I would have some serious ethical problems with what you are doing. but thats me . 

To answer your question directly, im relatively good at reading between the lines. 



(that or im stalking you. :whistling2


----------



## richmondpainting

Paradigmzz said:


> if you are not a certa pro franchisee then I would have some serious ethical problems with what you are doing. but thats me .
> 
> To answer your question directly, im relatively good at reading between the lines.
> 
> (that or im stalking you. :whistling2


I sub for them but what what kind of ethical problems ? 

Because of how i set my web site up ?


----------



## Paradigmzz

richmondpainting said:


> I sub for them but what what kind of ethical problems ?
> 
> Because of how i set my web site up ?


if you are not subbing for them but still using their account. all i meant. a little advice. they are charging the customer twice what they are paying you.


----------



## richmondpainting

Paradigmzz said:


> if you are not subbing for them but still using their account. all i meant. a little advice. they are charging the customer twice what they are paying you.


Oh noo.. i forced sw into matching there prices into my account.... i know...its not like i dont see all the proposals for the jobs we do....

but why would you care even if i was and how would that be a question of ethics?


----------



## Paradigmzz

richmondpainting said:


> Oh noo.. i forced sw into matching there prices into my account.... i know...its not like i dont see all the proposals for the jobs we do....
> 
> but why would you care even if i was and how would that be a question of ethics?


dude, i truly dgaf. if you are getting price matched on your own personal account, thats great.


----------



## richmondpainting

Paradigmzz said:


> dude, i truly dgaf. if you are getting price matched on your own personal account, thats great.


im asking what you could possibly have ethical issues with period?


----------



## chrisn

richmondpainting said:


> im asking what you could possibly have ethical issues with period?


 
you will never understand


----------



## richmondpainting

chrisn said:


> you will never understand


guess not...


----------



## thinkpainting/nick

Paradigmzz said:


> dude, i truly dgaf. if you are getting price matched on your own personal account, thats great.


Sub for certa pro. Wow you would be working for gold fish wages here if you subbed for them ...all in the location I guess but they are the lowball kings here and workmanship is um lets just say sub par..


----------



## scottjr

richmondpainting said:


> but your paint prices seem kind high... i pay like $12-$17 fo rpro mar 200 but like i said i stay away from interior...theres no money in it.... thats why im trying to break into commercial


You pay $12-$17 promar 200? Which is it? I pay $19 and thought that was low.


----------



## scottjr

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Sub for certa pro. Wow you would be working for gold fish wages here if you subbed for them ...all in the location I guess but they are the lowball kings here and workmanship is um lets just say sub par..


Just read the thread so forget that last post. Ya around my way they are all over and don't have a great name for quality work.


----------



## Repaint Florida

i just finished a interior & the ho told me wanna pro painted the exterior last year and was very unhappy with them, said the painter cried the whole time about not making any money.
A year later the exterior look like cra* and they like our work so much that they are having ur repaint the exterior.
Our interior was remove wallpaper ( so much fun :whistling2 in kit, dinning rm, 3 bath, library, family room, paint all walls & high gloss on all trim :thumbup:
Worked so hard that i am taking a weekend off flying to New Orleans for a little rest :thumbsup: gotta love a 3 day weekend


----------



## richmondpainting

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Sub for certa pro. Wow you would be working for gold fish wages here if you subbed for them ...all in the location I guess but they are the lowball kings here and workmanship is um lets just say sub par..


There the most exspensive here in milwaukee.....gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## richmondpainting

scottjr said:


> You pay $12-$17 promar 200? Which is it? I pay $19 and thought that was low.



im not %100 sure i dont like interior work at all...i wanna say around $15 but ive been using alot of sher scrub when i do interior...like around $14 maybe 15 tops...My woodscapes is at $21 and super paint is 22.50 a-100 at $19 been using the a-100 alot


----------



## Ghoul

Nice website. But, in one of your banner photos, the ladder boot is resting right on a window pane! WTF?


----------



## richmondpainting

Ghoul said:


> Nice website. But, in one of your banner photos, the ladder boot is resting right on a window pane! WTF?


i hate that picture....and the fire place...its getting taken out very soon...from what im told...


----------



## Ghoul

richmondpainting said:


> i hate that picture....and the fire place...its getting taken out very soon...from what im told...


Oh it's stock photo? sorry I didnt read entire thread. Maybe it's an illusion that it's on the glass. haha.


----------



## Paradigmzz

your warranty is pointless. it is kinda a waste of space.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

richmondpainting said:


> ive done more interior bids in the month of febuary then ive ever done in a winter month in 8 years



A quote from your ealier post.
....but like i said i stay away from interior...theres no money in it....
:blink:


----------



## richmondpainting

No....but honestly i didnt paint that room in the house.....i painted the upstairs....


----------



## richmondpainting

Paradigmzz said:


> your warranty is pointless. it is kinda a waste of space.


How is that pointless ? Do i hear a challenge? Lmao.....


----------



## Paradigmzz

richmondpainting said:


> How is that pointless ? Do i hear a challenge? Lmao.....


no challenge. just making an observation. lots of legaleze. . .


----------



## richmondpainting

Paradigmzz said:


> no challenge. just making an observation. lots of legaleze. . .


What ? Legal...huh ?


----------



## Gough

richmondpainting said:


> What ? Legal...huh ?


I think, in ordinary language, that means "loopholes you could drive a truck through."


----------



## richmondpainting

Gough said:


> I think, in ordinary language, that means "loopholes you could drive a truck through."


Sounds good too me.....


----------



## modernfinish

Hey I love the website , excellent layout easy to navigate through


----------



## DarrenSlaughter

I wouldn't make the first and last name required. Women won't fill out that form at all.


----------



## richmondpainting

DarrenSlaughter said:


> I wouldn't make the first and last name required. Women won't fill out that form at all.


im curious..why is that?


----------



## TJ Paint

richmondpainting said:


> im curious..why is that?


Internet shenanigans...


----------



## DarrenSlaughter

richmondpainting said:


> im curious..why is that?


Because women fill out contact forms and they are NOT going to give some strange site their full name, address and phone number.


----------



## richmondpainting

DarrenSlaughter said:


> Because women fill out contact forms and they are NOT going to give some strange site their full name, address and phone number.


you would think if there serious there going to have to some time......idk....


----------



## DarrenSlaughter

richmondpainting said:


> you would think if there serious there going to have to some time......idk....


Yeah, it's not about time. It's about a female not wanting some strange contractor she has never met know her name, address and phone number.


----------



## richmondpainting

DarrenSlaughter said:


> Yeah, it's not about time. It's about a female not wanting some strange contractor she has never met know her name, address and phone number.


i suppose....


----------



## DK Remodeling

DarrenSlaughter said:


> I wouldn't make the first and last name required. Women won't fill out that form at all.


Really? If someone contacted me without a first name and address/phone number I will think something is up.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter

DK Remodeling said:


> Really? If someone contacted me without a first name and address/phone number I will think something is up.


I agree. But re-read what I said to Richmond. He is making first and LAST mandatory.


----------



## PressurePros

I don't even make street address mandatory. Name, town, email, and phone are all I need.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I think less is best, name, number, email I'll get the rest when I call. Having an long contact form can be a deterrent and it's really not needed.


----------



## Dave Mac

Ryan great navigator

Richmond that sight looks really good, those prices you are getting is that threw cetra I can see a national org getting special pricing like that

thanks
dave


----------



## richmondpainting

Dave Mac said:


> Ryan great navigator
> 
> Richmond that sight looks really good, those prices you are getting is that threw cetra I can see a national org getting special pricing like that
> 
> thanks
> dave


Pro mar is actually 15-19...I was wrong..I don't do much interior...and for the most part they matched certa pros pricing....I basically was using there account then sw just copied there pricing into mine...I told them if I didn't get certas pricing I'd go to there competitor


----------



## DK Remodeling

DarrenSlaughter said:


> I agree. But re-read what I said to Richmond. He is making first and LAST mandatory.


Thanks, I understand it now.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

looks good, I like it better than Aarons :jester:


----------

